# Lost Paddles and pinned kayak



## Skibum84 (Aug 30, 2010)

My buddy and I both had a nice swim on Clear Creek yesterday.

We lost two AT4 paddles. Mine has the old yellow logo and I believe my information is on the paddle. 

Mine friend has the newer logo. He, despite my lectures, did not put his info on the paddle.

More importantly his kayak, an Orange LL Jefe is pinned just beneath Tunnel 1 on the just below the island on the left side. 

If anyone has found the paddles or has any idea on how to get the kayak un-pinned please send me a PM and I'll give you some contact info.

Of course, beer would be in order for any returned items and especially for the help with the kayak!

Thanks,

-Stephen


----------



## Skibum84 (Aug 30, 2010)

Update: Someone has dislodged the kayak. Our sandbag rope apparatus that was by the boat is also gone. If you know what happened to the boat, please let me know.

Checked with the Golden PD and it didn't end up with them.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

*Rope?*



Skibum84 said:


> Update: Someone has dislodged the kayak. Our sandbag rope apparatus that was by the boat is also gone. If you know what happened to the boat, please let me know.
> 
> Checked with the Golden PD and it didn't end up with them.


You may have lost a rope in the creek below Tunnel 1?


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this the lost boat?


----------



## squanjamonkey (Sep 10, 2012)

Skibum84 said:


> Update: Someone has dislodged the kayak. Our sandbag rope apparatus that was by the boat is also gone. If you know what happened to the boat, please let me know.
> 
> Checked with the Golden PD and it didn't end up with them.


We got your boat out on Saturday evening. My buddy has it in Golden. There was no contact info in it. I can put you in touch with him.
Pat Brown
303-641-7839


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Tell you from my vantage point high above the interwebz that pinned boat is no Jefe. Probably a Pyranah or a Perception.


----------



## Skibum84 (Aug 30, 2010)

My friends kayak has been returned, thanks everyone!


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Glad you'all got most of your gear back and were not hurt. 

If there was a "rope/sandbag apparatus" in the water... I think it is always helpful when a quick post can be made in the access/safety forum (see below)(thanks Cutch). 

As a general reminder to all buzzards, if it is possible that a stored rope or throwbag has washed out or is missing after a swim; please make others aware. 

So, is there a loose rope around tunnel 1? Right/Left? Upper/Lower? 

*

kayak pinned in Rigo last night, this morning 6/15* 
Completely out of the way, in the rocks on the right... but, perhaps worth mentioning. Heading up in a few to go pull it out. 

More of an FYI than a hazard. We have one rope on it attached to shore... in case she decided to break loose last night (but hadn't when we checked at 10:30pm). Please don't mess with it until we get there... probably in an hour. Then, you can help all you want. :smile:

The Open Space ranger has notified the authorities. 
in the access and safety


----------



## Skibum84 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Barry, in regards to my post only. There isn't any rope in the water. The rope was something we were trying to use to retrieve the boat.


----------

